# Comic idea



## Derricklesters2009 (Sep 19, 2009)

This is the synopsis of a comic idea

Stephanie York was three months pregnant. She traveled to Dallas, Texas from her home in Oklahoma City to attend a Baby Festival that was being held. It was basically a Children Convention held in an expo center where mothers came to meet and talk with other mothers. (These events actually take place annually in Tulsa, Oklahoma.)

Stephanie and her hubby John, are playing with the goats. She's petting a small, black, and not so far along pregnant pygmy goat. Suddenly, four miles away, a tanker truck carrying waste matierials from the powerplant tries to beat a light. A QT truck, late to his stop, barrels through the green light with happiness that it turned green so that he could keep going. The QT tanker carrying nearly 9000 gallons of fuel collides with the waste truck that holds over 30,000 pounds of dangerous waste. Sparks ignite the fuel and both trucks go neuclear

The blast kills 3,000 people within the first mile but the shockwave continues for nearly five.

The shockwave travels to the Baby Convention and hits the goat first. The developing goat fetus's genetic matierial is destroyed, detaching the cells and releasing them. As the radioactive wave continues, it rips through the three month old human fetus and dissassembles key genetic matierial. The cells detached from the goat, replaces the cells from the human. Everyone in the room becomes violently ill almost immediately.

The death toll within weeks is close to 6,000. It is called the worst accident in the history of the united states. Stephanie and John both develop stage 4 cancer in a month. When the couple goes to the hospital to sex the child, the doctor tells them of the mutations and they are mortified. John dies when Roger, the baby, is 8 months along. Stephanie has the child and undergoes aggressive chemo immediately. The doctors are dumbfounded. Roger is just a mass of parts, he looks nothing like a goat, but they don't know why he has mutated.

Stephanie's cancer is miraculously stablized in just a few months but now the REAL fight begins. She doesn't know what to do for this thing that she has given birth to. On Roger's first birthday, the news stops covering the story of the heavily mutated child and the world yawns and forgets about it.

Over the years Roger begins to form into this goat like being. He begins growing fur, he forms horns, his feet become hooves, his fingernails are tiny hooves, and his legs develop into digitgrade walking tools, he finally begins to speak and he turns into a goatboy. By age six, he's a completely developed goat child.

The comic picks up ten years later. Roger turns sixteen and he and his mother once again have another birthday alone. He has been home schooled all of his life and he knows not of the outside world except for what he sees on television. He asks her, after the festiviies have subsided, "Mom?... I would like to try public school."

Stephanie will try to be firm in not letting him go, but then her secret will come out that the cancer she once suffered from destroyed her reproductive system and she cannot have another child. It is because of this that she just wants him to be happy and she says, "Okay, Roger. If you think that it will make you happy. But if you need to, you can always return to school here, with me."

Thus the comic.

Please post your thoughts! Please post your concerns! If there is somthing that is unrealistic that needs to be resolved, such as "how in the hell does she keep this goat man hidden to where he is not widely famous?" and "how will he remain not famous when he begins his first years in public high school as a sophomore?"

PLEASE HELP ME!!!!

Thank you for your time,
Derrick Lesters.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Sep 19, 2009)

I see that you've apparently learned about nuclear physics and biology from Bazooka Joe comics...


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 19, 2009)

I think I could find numerous inaccuracies with the science.  Other than that, it sounds like it would be another 'lone furry gets picked on in high school' kind of story, which are actually quite plentiful in this fandom.  You should add a twist of some kind to make it more original (and I'm not counting the peculiar origin story as a twist).


----------



## Derricklesters2009 (Sep 19, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> I see that you've apparently learned about nuclear physics and biology from Bazooka Joe comics...


 
I really have no idea what that means but I assume that it means that my science is inaccurate. It isn't supposed to be accurate really. Most people don't know much about that stuff so it sounds like it could work. I'm not saying that it would in real life it was just an attempt to explain why he is the way he is.

Rajah? just... What?

I've never seen any comics like this before. Link please? It is somewhat the opposite of Furthia High the unfunny comic found here: http://furthiahigh.concessioncomic.com/ where a lone human is in a furry world in the future.

If this was a bad idea, this is the reason for posting. I didn't want to pour even one second into making this comic if no one would like it.

Thanks for the comments
Derrick Lesters


----------



## AshleyAshes (Sep 19, 2009)

Derricklesters2009 said:


> I really have no idea what that means but I assume that it means that my science is inaccurate. It isn't supposed to be accurate really. Most people don't know much about that stuff so it sounds like it could work. I'm not saying that it would in real life it was just an attempt to explain why he is the way he is.


 
No, it is actually so far detached from even improbable reality that 'anybody' would have serious issues with their suspension of disbelief.

The entire setup for this story is just flat out stupid. Everybody knows you don't get an atomic bomb by slamming a fuel truck into a nuclear waste truck. Hell, vehicles carrying waste from power plants take routes as FAR away from populated areas as possible just incase of an accident.

You can't some how transmit DNA from a goat to a fetus WITH RADIATION.

The baby being a 'mass of parts' that some how forms into a humanoid after birth disreguards the basics of genesis as a fetus.

...And why are there goats at a baby convention? Baby conventions are retail conventions for showcasing products to retail outlets and consumers. They don't just have conventions with the Noah's Ark of babies for the hell of it.

Oh, and *over* six thousand people died in 9/11.  Speaking of worst American tragities.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 19, 2009)

> I've never seen any comics like this before. Link please?


Not comics per se, but storylines in general.  Unfortunately, the ones I remember reading are probably buried either somewhere in the critique thread or are things I happened upon while browsing, so unless I looked hard I couldn't give you any specific examples.  But just from my time on this forum, reading pieces or looking at ideas or whatever, two very common themes I've noticed are high school drama and the idea of the furry being the outcast, so combining those two strikes me as a bit overdone.
I suppose I could be wrong, though.
But so far as people liking it... well, if you go with those two topics, yeah, of course you'll find people who would like it.  It would be a high school audience, for certain, but if you don't care about that, then by all means, go right ahead and draw this thing.

In which case, I'll just second Ashley in saying that, yeah, the whole backstory strikes me as a little far-fetched.  Generally, if a truck is carrying such a huge amount of extraordinarily volatile explosives, it wouldn't be driving on the highway with everyone else.  But supposing it was for some reason, the idea that a nuclear explosion powerful enough to have a shockwave that travels 5 miles without losing much momentum actually _transferring_ and _splicing_ genes so perfectly from the womb of a goat into the womb of a nearby human, more perfectly than any kind of gene-splicing capable scientists have been able to replicate to this day... yeah, no.  I'm not really buying that, and I'd be kind of surprised if too many other people did buy that.
I think it would help if you weren't so explicit with the details.  You can make that story sound plausible as long as you're vague enough on what actually happened, I think.  That's the route I would go.


----------



## ArtemisPanthar (Sep 19, 2009)

I'd suggest a more "less is more" approach here. The origin story gives a lot of extraneous information that doesn't seem to be relevant (or immediately relevant) to the story - the story is about the goatboy attending public school, yes? The origin is very somewhat convoluted and heavy in pseudoscience, which should be OK if the story is meant to be heavily sci-fi or so but if it is indeed a more 'slice of life' sort of tale about the goatboy's school days then the opening detracts very much from the actual story. Meaning you're likely going to drive away many people who would want to read the actual story and attract people who're looking for sci-fi.
It's generally good practice to introduce your story with subject matter similar to the rest of the story, so I'd recommend starting with the kid's first day at school, preparing for the first day, or asking his mother if he could attend school BEFORE introducing any backstory. I'd also recommend telling the backstory overtime, rather than dumping the information all at once.

Also - and this may be a personal thing so feel free to ignore me - "the simplest solution is often the best." There are way too many different variables in that origin story to allow for suspension of disbelief for many people. If you can, try eliminating some elements and try explaining it with as few as possible. Vagueness can be your friend with a subject so inherently unrealistic.

Just my opinion  Aside from that, it sounds like a decent idea and I'm sure could make for a neat comic. School drama ain't my cup of tea but a lot of people really like it so there's definitely a market.


----------



## Gray (Sep 19, 2009)

Best thing to do:
Leave out the science. Honestly, if no one knows how he came to be... then why should we? Plus, it could be good later for a story arc. but the problem is, the more you explain, the less believable it becomes. Keep. It. Vague. That way, the mind is more forgiving. The more details you throw at us, the more we can add up say 'Yeah this is totally BS.'


----------



## Derricklesters2009 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well, I agreed with the first person that said "be vague" so that will be the route that I will take.

Thanks for the post guys. I appreciate it. It really has helped alot.
Derrick Lesters

By the way, AshleyAshes, just over 2,900 people died on 9/11. I did my research before making that assertion.


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 20, 2009)

Derricklesters2009 said:


> I really have no idea what that means but I assume that it means that my science is inaccurate. It isn't supposed to be accurate really. Most people don't know much about that stuff so it sounds like it could work. I'm not saying that it would in real life it was just an attempt to explain why he is the way he is.



Actually REALLY bad science makes me not want to follow a story.  I know enough to know that your explanation is crap.  I have no formal training or informal training in science beyond a high school and a few college classes (mostly geology).  Your explanation makes me feel that you the author are lazy.  There's only so much suspended disbelief you can force on your readers.  

I come off harsh because this really really really pisses me off.  I love science and what you are basically saying is science is not important at all and no one cares.  I care and I assure you I won't be the only one.  It annoys me on the same level of "o it was just a dream" plot devices.  I suggest you come up with a better explanation or don't offer any at all.  If you want your readers to take you seriously then you need to do better. 

Along that vein of science.  The scientific community would not loose interest in this young man.  If he is indeed a combination of both human and goat genetics he'd be full of all sorts of scientific discoveries.  It's not to say that he would be locked away in a lab for no one to see.  But it's likely that there would be considerable pressure perhaps even financial gain in working closely with scientists willingly.  Not only that but having a good understanding of his biology would be beneficial to him as well given that his immune system could work different and if he gets sick normal treatments might not be effective or even harmful to him.  It'd be far more likely that he would not fall entirely out of the spotlight. 


As for the overall plot it's self? It doesn't really grab me it's a reverse of Furthia High as far as I can tell.  And there have been many many comics that have had the lone outsider goes to highschool.  Maybe not the lone goat boy/furry but something similar.  The reason no one is giving you links is because most of those comics aren't terribly popular.  If you wish to do this comic you are really going to have to do something unique with the plot and characterization.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 20, 2009)

Why can't there ever be a furry comic book story with the furry playing a Beowulf character? Come on I want just one egotistical and boastful furry character in a high school setting.

Alas. Most furry protagonists are just themselves with fur.


----------



## GraemeLion (Sep 20, 2009)

I just would like to see something along the line of Buffy if you're going to involve high school.  Not necessarily Buffy itself, since that's been done, but Buffy was basically an allegory for high school life.  

If I can't see something that "clever", I'd rather not see high school again.  I must be the only one who had a decent high school experience in the entire world.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 20, 2009)

redcard said:


> If I can't see something that "clever", I'd rather not see high school again.  I must be the only one who had a decent high school experience in the entire world.




Yeah probably. Mine was... not bad. It was horrible earlier on but I think that was due to myself and my own personality. It got better as I matured as a human being.


----------



## Murphy Z (Sep 21, 2009)

If it's for a comic book, some of the "fantastic" science fiction is more accepted. Peter Parker got bitten by a radioactive spider and now he's Spider Man. People know those things don't happen in reality, accept it in the story, and move on. I'd still try to be as (pseudo-) scientifically accurate, or at least consistent as possible.

Also, could he be Super Goat? Suggested powers: eating everything, head-butting, and having hypno-rectangular eyes


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 21, 2009)

Murphy Z said:


> If it's for a comic book, some of the "fantastic" science fiction is more accepted. Peter Parker got bitten by a radioactive spider and now he's Spider Man. People know those things don't happen in reality, accept it in the story, and move on. I'd still try to be as (pseudo-) scientifically accurate, or at least consistent as possible.
> 
> Also, could he be Super Goat? Suggested powers: eating everything, head-butting, and having hypno-rectangular eyes



That may have worked for the time period that spiderman as originally made but things like that don't really cut it any more.  Hell even Marvel agrees.  If you follow The Book of Ezekiel story arc it implies that there was more to it then radio activity and in fact Peter's powers have a mystical origin as well. (yes I am a geek thankyou for asking) 

In the movie they did a genetically modified spider which is still far more plausible then what he's suggesting for his story.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Sep 21, 2009)

Murphy Z said:


> If it's for a comic book, some of the "fantastic" science fiction is more accepted. Peter Parker got bitten by a radioactive spider and now he's Spider Man. People know those things don't happen in reality, accept it in the story, and move on. I'd still try to be as (pseudo-) scientifically accurate, or at least consistent as possible.
> 
> Also, could he be Super Goat? Suggested powers: eating everything, head-butting, and having hypno-rectangular eyes


 
That worked in 1962 when we still thought that ducking under your school desk would protect you from atomic bombs.  If it was introduced as a new comic today, it'd be considdered contrived. It was even changed to fit contemporary times for the 2000 film to be a 'Geneticly Engineered Super Spider' rather than one that was meerly irriadiated.


----------



## Derricklesters2009 (Sep 21, 2009)

If he was a super goat. I would have called this comic, "Hellboy".

Hellboy was a super hero trying to fit in.'

I have no knowlege of science. I thought it sounded pausible. Thus I figured others would too.

Whatever. I guess saying "I'll throw the science out" once isn't enough so,

I'LL THROW THE SCIENCE OUT!!!

I am also trying to form a story outside of highschool. I'm working on it.

I am surprised that when I come to you guys with this idea that I thought was bad and I say in the OP "HELP ME!" because it needs something other than what I had, I'm trashed for it... Why has no one really given me anything to work with? Why do people insist on just attacking the idea itself rather than just saying, "I don't like this idea because of this this and this, and your approach should be this this and this." Instead I get, "Your science is crap, your story is crap, you are crap, this crap is crap. GTFO and take your crap with you."

What is up with that?


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 21, 2009)

> Please post your thoughts! Please post your concerns! If there is somthing that is unrealistic that needs to be resolved, such as "how in the hell does she keep this goat man hidden to where he is not widely famous?" and "how will he remain not famous when he begins his first years in public high school as a sophomore?"
> 
> PLEASE HELP ME!!!!



I pointed out why I thought was unrealistic and I told you why.  I thought that's what you wanted?  As to sounding realistic, most authors even science fiction authors do do a little bit of research when coming up with a story spend an hour or 2 on Wikipedia or something.  You don't need to do enough research to write a doctoral paper on the subject.  But if you do some research it'll show and your story will be made better for it.   Like I said if you want your readers to take your story seriously you have to take your story seriously.  

I was a bit more harsh then needed to be but I want you to understand that this matters to readers.  Where as you had totally dismissed it. For my tone I'm sorry but my point still stands.  

I don't have a problem with a goat boy born out of some accident I do have a problem with your explanation on how it came to be. You haven't asked us for more reasonable explanations. 

So much of you OP is about the set up for the story you haven't told us much about the actual story it's self.  People have picked apart your explanation that because honestly that's all you've given us.  Perhaps if you want more discourse about the story it's self you should give us more to work off of.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 21, 2009)

> Why has no one really given me anything to work with?


Does this mean you've backed out on your previous statement that the earlier advice you got was very helpful?  And if so, what other kind of help are you looking for?  Alternatives to a high school-centered plot, maybe?

Also, guys, calm down.  Seriously.  Quit finding reasons to be offended.  Ilayas, we already covered the science thing before you decided to flip out.  He came asking if there were problems, we gave him a resounding YES! and told him how to fix them.  That should have been the end of the story, unless you had another idea on how to fix it.  Quit promoting drama.  You can argue about the merits of science education somewhere else where it's relevant to the discussion.
I do agree with you, though, that we could use more information on the story's actual plot, rather than just the beginning sequence.  Maybe that's where this thread should go next.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 21, 2009)

Give up.  This is my only advice.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 21, 2009)

Go away Jashwa.  The grown-ups are talking.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 21, 2009)

Derricklesters2009 said:


> I am surprised that when I come to you guys with this idea that I thought was bad and I say in the OP "HELP ME!" because it needs something other than what I had, I'm trashed for it... Why has no one really given me anything to work with? Why do people insist on just attacking the idea itself rather than just saying, "I don't like this idea because of this this and this, and your approach should be this this and this." Instead I get, "Your science is crap, your story is crap, you are crap, this crap is crap. GTFO and take your crap with you."
> 
> What is up with that?



Welcome to criticism. Criticism always sounds bad but is actually beneficial. If you can't take a writer's thoughts on your story, then you have no business writing it. Just swallow your pride and actually read some of it. We are giving you corrections, not ideas. Ideas are stuff you need to work on, we are just telling you what your story sounds like right now.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 22, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> Go away Jashwa.  The grown-ups are talking.


But I voted last year!  I'm a grown up toooooooo


----------



## Murphy Z (Sep 22, 2009)

Ilayas said:


> That may have worked for the time period that spiderman as originally made but things like that don't really cut it any more.  Hell even Marvel agrees.  If you follow The Book of Ezekiel story arc it implies that there was more to it then radio activity and in fact Peter's powers have a mystical origin as well. (yes I am a geek thankyou for asking)
> 
> In the movie they did a genetically modified spider which is still far more plausible then what he's suggesting for his story.



Oops, sorry, bad "off the top of my head example." 

I still wouldn't mind, but I can see how it could be "better" with a more "modern" explanation, maybe quantum physics? But OP, I'd I'd think of what you had and what people offer, and go with whatever you conclude. It is just advice, and you have the final say and the "responsibility" of what you make.



> "how in the hell does she keep this goat man hidden to where he is not widely famous?"



I'd imagine any publicity would have died down. Haven't we just about forgotten about Octomom? If she keeps the curtains drawn and he doesn't answer the door, they could even live in the city, though the neighbors might have rumors. I'm not sure how he'd not be "famous" in school unless there were others.


----------



## Faustus (Sep 22, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> No, it is actually so far detached from even improbable reality that 'anybody' would have serious issues with their suspension of disbelief.


Yeah, everybody KNOWS that Bruce Banner should have ended up a cancer-riddled mess, not a giant hulking green monster, and Peter Parker would have been mildly inconvenienced by a tiny nibble from a harmless spider. *GRINS*

-F


----------



## AshleyAshes (Sep 22, 2009)

Faustus said:


> Yeah, everybody KNOWS that Bruce Banner should have ended up a cancer-riddled mess, not a giant hulking green monster, and Peter Parker would have been mildly inconvenienced by a tiny nibble from a harmless spider. *GRINS*


 
As stated above for recent incarnations in films their genesis has been changed for contemporary times. In the 2000 Spider Man, the spider wasn't even radioactive, it was of a group of genetically re-engineered super spiders. In the 2008 'The Incredible Hulk' film, it wasn't Gamma Radiation from a 'Gamma Bomb' but rather part of a system for Super Soldier Project. It was still based on gamma radiation, but it was specificly part of a super soldier project rather than the expliosion of a bomb on a desert test site. Similar alterations have been done with canon alterations made in countless series.

If you're going to mock what people accept as a super hero's genesis, try to account what the super hero's MODERN genesis is, eh? News flash, it's not 1950 and what audiences accept *has* changed.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 22, 2009)

Op, toxic waste cant 'splode. the get the "explosion" (actually the release of energy, not a conventional explosion) you need to split the atoms... with a explosive charge, in most modern cases. (or a gun type, but wont describe that) Btw, I think even dial-a-yield tactical nukes on lowest setting have a bigger blast. The only ones that do that are failures. They "fizzled".


----------



## Derricklesters2009 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Pseudo- [FAKE! FAKE! FAKE! FAKE! FAKE! IT MEANS "FAKE"! AS IN "NOT REAL" FAKE!] science was simply to offer an explanation as readers would inevitably ask, "Why?" as many viewers of TMNT asked, "Why?" thier explanation was, "a couple turtles got into some radioactive waste and then turned into turtles. My scientific crap was included and I expected the same old response that TMNT viewers reacted, "Oh, sure, whatever."

If I had opened with, "a human woman has a goat-child" everyone would ask why. I absolutely believe everyone who is all hung up on the unrelated story details would be making just as big a deal out of no details as they have about the details.

The fact is: goat-men with human mothers is completely impossible so you can't have any real plausible science behind it. When explaining the fact that he was a goat-man born of a human, I wanted stay far away from experimentation, acts of war, and especially magic or mystical stuff. This was the best idea I could come up with as a result.

I am really trying to come up with a story that doesn't revolve around school but I do have one rewrite. For three years, he will attempt to come up with something to say that will convince his mother to let him go to public school. Finally, on his 18th birthday, he says,

"Mom, I am 18 and that fact has made me realize that you won't be around forever and I will one day have to go it alone. Best that time start in the safe place of the school while you're still here rather than in the real world when you're gone."

I think that would convince a mom to let him go, don't you think?

anyway, I'm in History class and my professor is beginning to scream about the the tiny details of the revolutionary war that no one cares about and i need to take notes because I really don't give two shits and I will forget about it if I don't write it down.

I will continue later.

Thank you for your time,
Derrick Lesters


----------



## AshleyAshes (Sep 22, 2009)

Derricklesters2009 said:


> The Pseudo- [FAKE! FAKE! FAKE! FAKE! FAKE! IT MEANS "FAKE"! AS IN "NOT REAL" FAKE!] science was simply to offer an explanation as readers would inevitably ask, "Why?" as many viewers of TMNT asked, "Why?" thier explanation was, "a couple turtles got into some radioactive waste and then turned into turtles. My scientific crap was included and I expected the same old response that TMNT viewers reacted, "Oh, sure, whatever."


 
It wasn't radioactive waste.  It was an unspecified chemical mutagen. :/  Though the source of the mutagen varies by canon between the series, movies and various comic books.  However it is ultimately a clever idea, it's a substance that's called mutagen that makes things mutate.  Thought the original comic goes more in depth on it's origins, other TMNT comics leave it as 'Sciency Mutatey Stuff'.  This is showing how the 'less is more' explination to a genesis works better.


----------



## TakeWalker (Sep 22, 2009)

Derricklesters2009 said:


> If I had opened with, "a human woman has a goat-child" everyone would ask why. I absolutely believe everyone who is all hung up on the unrelated story details would be making just as big a deal out of no details as they have about the details.



Well, look at your audience, too. We're furries. We accept hybrids of any goddamn thing if it's murry enough. A goat-boy with a human mother could be assumed to have an anthro goat father. It's not a huge stretch for us, specifically.

Extending that, one might consider the pseudo-science explanation to be pandering or patronizing your audience, who don't require a deep explanation for furries to exist. We want them to exist, so just go, "Okay, here's this goat kid child," and we'll take it from there.

Now if you're planning on taking this mainstream, you might need some explanation. Or you may not. It's hard to say.


----------



## nybx4life (Sep 23, 2009)

Derricklesters2009 said:


> I am surprised that when I come to you guys with this idea that I thought was bad and I say in the OP "HELP ME!" because it needs something other than what I had, I'm trashed for it... Why has no one really given me anything to work with? Why do people insist on just attacking the idea itself rather than just saying, "I don't like this idea because of this this and this, and your approach should be this this and this." Instead I get, "Your science is crap, your story is crap, you are crap, this crap is crap. GTFO and take your crap with you."
> 
> What is up with that?



Let me break this into smaller pieces, if you still are confused about anything (and somehow, everyone else here didn't clarify for you, in their own way).

Your work, you say got "thrashed", is actually a critique. Harsh as it is, it has given you a specific reason as to why the idea you have projected out didn't seem like a good idea to put out there. I believe it is just on their preferences is why they say such things. 
We all know if people were cool with more simple storylines like Captain Planet, you might have been fine, or even more: Revolutionary (sounds nice, right?)

Anyways, as for your idea dude, I do have to admit it is similar to Furthia High, just in reverse. Because of such a reference (and because I didn't bother to get extra info), I think you're making a comic, am I right?
If you are, maybe, just MAYBE, could this be something to start with. Furthia High isn't hated as a webcomic, so your idea high might go somewhere.

The science of it, if you want to put it (because unless you really somehow planned this out), is acceptable. It won't make a single damn bit of sense, but it's acceptable.

My best advice for you comes with multiple things to keep in mind:
1. Be more prepared to take harsher criticism. For the months I was here, they have done critiques, and though a few were harsh, none were accusing or just flat out discouraging. 
2. Rework what you have and come back with more. You're not entirely lost on what you have (I'm not guaranteeing this is the greatest storyline ever, which it isn't, but it's not the worst, which is great). Get it more organized, characters and such, possible story plots, and put it up somewhere or show it to someone. At least you're better off than before.
3. Don't give up. Because surrender is the ultimate epic fail for anybody upon anything. Like for writers


----------



## Derricklesters2009 (Sep 23, 2009)

TakeWalker, I couldn't help but agree with you here. You post made my day, seriously. you get +1 for that.

The thing is though, he has a human father that dies before he's born. But really your statement here has made me decide that I'll go the, "He is the way he is and no one knows why" route. When people ask me about it, I'll say, "he is the product of a freak accident in genetics."

Thus the science of the story doesn't matter.

Nybx4life, I understand what you're saying.

Fun Fact: I hadn't read Furthia High when I came up with this story!

But I do understand why you would say that it was close. But how many robots versus human movies have we had? I, robot. Matrix. Battlestar Galactica.

They are very popular and very successful which proves to me that having stories that have the premis is okay, they just have to have a different focus.

furthia high, from what I understand, is more about the lives of the teens and the fact that they are teens and the fact that they are in school. "The Shades Of Rain", which is the possible title, is based more on his emotional status. It's focus is on Roger. Period. It's not like Furthia High were you have furries as the stars of certain strips and the human is no where to be found. That WONT happen because the comic is about HIM and HIS emotions and screw everyone else. Do you see what I mean?

I told my mother this idea and she said that to have a good story, you have to have Romance or Death. This one has both.

One plot line will be simply, "How will I win over the girl?" from Roger's perspective. There is a young woman that he becomes very interested in. Of course, her first reaction is, "I don't think so. You're really nice, but that would just be wierd." So, FA? How would a goat-man in a human world win over the girl?

It's sort of cliche, but I've had people ask me about that so I included it because apparently it was an interesting subject that was intriguing enough to incite some to ask about it with out me bringing it up.

Thanks,
Derrick Lesters


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 23, 2009)

> I told my mother this idea and she said that to have a good story, you have to have Romance or Death.


I'd drink to that.  Not that it applies all the time, but it's a wonderful rule of thumb.


> When people ask me about it, I'll say, "he is the product of a freak accident in genetics."


There you go.  Perfect.
So far as the romance is concerned, it's a story that's been done in a million different ways (since Romeo and Juliet, and probably before that), but people still aren't tired of it from what I can tell.  As long as your characters are interesting enough, people will enjoy it.


----------



## TakeWalker (Sep 23, 2009)

Derricklesters2009 said:


> TakeWalker, I couldn't help but agree with you here. You post made my day, seriously. you get +1 for that.
> 
> The thing is though, he has a human father that dies before he's born. But really your statement here has made me decide that I'll go the, "He is the way he is and no one knows why" route. When people ask me about it, I'll say, "he is the product of a freak accident in genetics."
> 
> Thus the science of the story doesn't matter.



\o/

Thanks I could help, bro. :3


----------



## Atrak (Oct 1, 2009)

Okay, this is delayed, but still, you didn't state a time limit  . I will attempt to think of a probable way for goatboy to be possible. Give me a few minutes  .


----------



## Atrak (Oct 1, 2009)

Okay, here is a list of possibilities...

1. The least original way: genetic splicing and cloning. It's actually entirely possible, if not now, then soon.

2. Aliens from another star system come to Earth and abduct the mother. Using their advanced genetic science, they are able to meld her DNA with that of a goat. They impregnate her with it, and send her back to Earth with no memory of what happened. This would be best as a prelude, and the plot can start to thicken when Goatboy is in high school. I know it's still gene splicing -.-

3. An anthro goat travels from another dimension/time, and has sex with the mother, thereby impregnating her.

4. An evil scientist made nanobots capable of entering a newly pregnant woman and altering the DNA of her fetus. He uses said nanobots on the mother, and she gets goatboy. With this story, the scientist will want to bring the goatboy to his lab for studying...

5. The setting is in a remote area somewhere, like a log cabin in the middle of the woods, with no one within a hundred miles. She gave birth to him there, by herself, and secretly raised him there. During the story, you can drop little hints here and there as to the origin of goatboy, and this will give you time to actually think of a good reason for his existence  .

Sorry I couldn't do better, but I don't feel any motivation for this story, so my imagination isn't working very well on it.


----------

